# Suggestion: Chat Room?



## caprine crazy

I think it would be really cool if we could have a chat room. Kind of like Skyping. I know we have a thread called Chat Room, but I mean like a Live Chat Room. I know this would be a lot of work for the Mods and Admin. This isn't something that has to be done right away, it's just a suggestion. I thought it would be cool if we talk to each other about goats and whatnot and maybe even have like schedule days to talk about things. For example: January 31st 8pm Eastern Time
CL in Goats: Treatment and Prevention


----------



## mjgh06

Yes that would be really cool!


----------



## VincekFarm

I would love this!


----------



## xymenah

If we were to have a chat room it would have to be in an area inaccessible to guests otherwise it could get severely spammed with well spam.


----------



## Trickyroo

And it needs to be moderated too , so that needs to be considered as well. The mods here do a wonderful job for us and we dont want to be wearing them out more , lol
Just a thought .

I love the idea but if it can't be done , this is still the best goat 
place 

Maybe the chat room can be open for a short window like suggested for a specific topic , maybe an hour or two. Then maybe it can be reviewed by others who had missed it , but no comments can be made so it doesn't need to be moderated then . One last thing that won't need constant monitoring .....
Cool idea !


----------



## caprine crazy

That's a good idea Laura, have it open for comments only from X to Y hours. Yes it would need to be kept from spammers, so make it to where you have to have X amount of posts until you can join the chat room. Or make it to where if you make X amount of posts in a row then, you get kicked off chat room for a week or whatever is needed.


----------



## VincekFarm

I think it should be accessable at all times of the day because of people's differing time zones. Maybe there could be a chat filter where it would either substitute in or just blank out inappropriate words? I really don't believe there would really be that many inappropriate things said in there since this is a goat forum afterall.


----------



## Trickyroo

I havent heard of a chat filter but I guess it could work , ,idk....
But I doubt it could do anything if a conversation gets a bit heated and we all know it can happen at times. It needs to be moderated IMO.


----------



## TGSAdmin

I don't like chat rooms personally and there's a few reasons why. 

Any sort of help is lost to the chat. If it's an issue it needs to be on the forum so it can help others with the same issue down the road. 

I've also noted that when chat systems are in place they are very difficult to moderate. Aside form the spammers who can and will show up, you also have people who show only to troll them and that's hard to keep them from doing. Here on the forum we can edit delete and ban, but our options are limited in a chat. 

If you would like to chat with members I would recommend AOL's instant messenger, or any instant messenger program. Most of them allow for group discussion. All you have to do it trade IDs with the person you want to talk to.


----------



## caprine crazy

But what if someone has a Yahoo! instant message account, but you only have an AOL message account. How would you chat then?


----------



## Trickyroo

Well , maybe they could open up another email address ?
I would open one to be able to chat...it is a good idea .
With a little cooperation , I think we could do it if we really wanted to.


----------



## xymenah

There are chat programs that allow a person from yahoo to chat with an aol member or any other member and vise versa. I can't remember the name right not but they are there because I used them once.


----------



## MollyLue9

I think someone (not me... lol should send a PM if possible to a Moderator or Administrator. Maybe it would really get somewhere?? Just a thought.


----------



## PiccoloGoat

I remember a few years ago there was a discussion along these lines and the idea never went anywhere :shrug: 
But who knows now.


----------



## TGSAdmin

caprine crazy said:


> But what if someone has a Yahoo! instant message account, but you only have an AOL message account. How would you chat then?


The two work together, you just need to know the other persons email address or screen name.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Does anyone know if Gmail chat works with others??


----------



## liloasisranch

*Help!!*

I need some help my new momma threw two beautiful kids yesterday and her udder is magnific but one side wont allow milk and one of the kids is getting the shore end of the stick. You wont see a nicer udder composition but I have had one side release and not the other unless there was an obvious issue, any ideas????


----------



## Texaslass

Lil oasis, I know it can be confusing getting started here, but it's simpler than it looks.  
If you click on the picture at the top of the page (all the goats), it will take you to the home page. Then just scroll down, and find the forum you need (in this case, I'm assuming health and wellness). If you post it in the correct forum, you'll get a lot more results. 
You'll see a blue button near the top of the page that says "start thread", that's what you need. 
Hope this helps.


----------



## NubianFan

I have opened and ran a chat room before it was years ago and you had to be invited and a member to join. I did it as a yahoo chat room I suppose they still have them, If they do I would be more than happy to host one again. It would have to be set up in a way I would have to approve each member which could be problematic on a board this large. I would have to know a member to approve them so it would have to be posters here who have posted enough for me to recognize who they are. It wouldn't have to be associated with this forum but I would have to cross post so members would know how to find it, let me investigate further. I can't believe I am even offering this being in grad school right now, but I think it would be doable. possibly


----------



## goathiker

I could co host and help moderate if that would help.


----------



## NubianFan

It might help, let me check into it some more. I haven't done this in about 10 years I used to do a horse chat several years back. Thanks for the offer of help Jill


----------



## TGSAdmin

Austin said:


> I don't like chat rooms personally and there's a few reasons why.
> 
> Any sort of help is lost to the chat. If it's an issue it needs to be on the forum so it can help others with the same issue down the road.
> 
> I've also noted that when chat systems are in place they are very difficult to moderate. Aside form the spammers who can and will show up, you also have people who show only to troll them and that's hard to keep them from doing. Here on the forum we can edit delete and ban, but our options are limited in a chat.
> 
> If you would like to chat with members I would recommend AOL's instant messenger, or any instant messenger program. Most of them allow for group discussion. All you have to do it trade IDs with the person you want to talk to.


I'm sorry guys but I still feel the same way.


----------

